# Phrag. St. Ouen



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hanne Popow ‘Gumball’ x besseae ‘Totally Awesome’ -- and very red!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hot! Damn!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 20, 2009)

:drool: :drool: LOVE IT! :clap: The cuteness factor plus COLOR!!! :clap:


----------



## nikv (Feb 20, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, Dot, that's a beauty!


----------



## John M (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful shape and color. :drool:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2009)

yum!:drool:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is just great. Do you know the ploidy?


----------



## billnj (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful , great color !
Who sells these? I never see any for sale anywhere. Bill.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

I can't remember whose plant 'Totally Awesome' was, OZ?? I'm unfamiliar w/ the parentage so I was wondering the same thing. The color is very red like Orchidbabie's St. Ouen 'Sangre'. Thanx for sharing, Yay besseae hybrids!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

Great shape and color!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

Splendid!!! Great colour!!!! Nice shape, too!!!


----------



## Gilda (Feb 21, 2009)

Simply Stunning !!!:clap::drool:


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 21, 2009)

That is awesome, great color and shape !


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> That is just great. Do you know the ploidy?


No. Sorry.



billnj said:


> Beautiful , great color !
> Who sells these? I never see any for sale anywhere. Bill.


I bought this years ago from Porter's Orchids. Bill had a bunch of them, and they all bloomed a different color...part of the reason why I'm into Phrags now. I almost lost this one, but it seems to be reviving nicely now. I think Bill got them from Orchid Zone. Maybe Paphiness can find out if they are still available from OZ. Porter's is long ago sold out.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Woodstream sells St. Ouens. That's about it on the web.


----------



## billnj (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Dot and Eric. Bill


----------

